# What substrate/gravel?



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

So I'd like to get plants but I'm not sure what substrate or gravel. I can only get this at petsmart so visit this site and see what you think is the best for a ten gallon tank: http://www.petsmart.com/. Will the top fin light be enough light for the aquarium? will the light heat the tank, not light it? Ill have more questions once I know what substrate. Oh and I got plant food tabs, so I could use those as well.

Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What kind of plants?

Most will do OK with regular aquarium gravel. Choose a dark color and your fishes colors will be more viberant.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

You can do low-light plants with the top fin light. We have watersprite in our Top Fin 10 and it seems to be doing pretty well so far. The light does somewhat warm the water, but it lights pretty well too, it's just a yellowish rather than a blueish light. 
I think you should go with sand. With a ten gallon, you can buy just one bag of the Tahitian Moon Sand (black) and it's fairly easy to maintain and helps your fish look really pretty  It's a little expensive but it's only one bag. 
Also consider banana plants. We have some in a play sand substrated tank and it's thriving.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

OOH I like the tahitan moon sand! should I only use half the bag of sand for the ten gallon? I dont really like the yellowish lights, is there any other colored light that fits the ten gallon, works good for all plants, doesnt warm the water, and is from petsmart? 

I like HC plants(moss stuff), is this low light and easy to grow? Any more really pretty plants, tall or small that can go in a 10 gallon tank? I really need some plant ideas.

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

oh can i use an aqua glo 20 watt for the top fin tank? is it too big or too small? is this a good light? if your not sure just visit the petsmart site. Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Are the lights the screw in bulbs? If yes, you can buy bulbs in the light bulb section of any department store. Look for the 6500k ones.

If they are T5 or T8 then you can get any color you want at the pet store.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

they are florescent bulbs. id get the 20 wat wich is 24". is that too much? i think its screw in bulbs not sure. heres the site: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754093&lmdn=Product+Style


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Does your hood have a bulb like that in it?

And 24" is not right, your tank isn't even that long. A 15" or 18" bulb is more likely what you need.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

it doesnt say. i looked at the aquarium on the website and it just says come with light. ill probably just get a 15 watt for 18"


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you getting the kit? The Top Fin ten gallon kit hood has two incandescent bulbs, not one big bulb. If you want something brighter than yellow, you'd just have to buy different bulbs.

Edit: The Top Fin 20 Gallon Starter Kit is not listed at the site, but they do sell them in stores. Or are you getting a different brand? 

Speaking from experience of getting that exact kit, I'd recommend buying a 10 gallon tank and hood separately, (or together) and buying your own filter/heater/whatever. Our heater that came with the kit broke within a couple months, one of the bulbs didn't work when we first plugged it in, and the lights are yellow and warm the water slightly. It's not a terrible thing to warm the water, but if you can find a hood with one fluorescent light, it would look nicer and generally be better.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok thank you. I have one question when I get my new tank: I know that it needs to cycle and all, so should I put the fish in with some fake plants until the cycle is over and then add the plants, or do it differently? How would you do it?


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

oh and can I get incandescent hoods instead of fluorecent? I honestly dont see a difference in the two bulbs. Is one better than the other. If I choose to get a fluorecent light will it fit on an incandescent hood?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would use part of the water from your old tank, some of the filter media from the first tank too, and just use fake plants until it's cycled. 
I know some people use plants when cycling, but we just had a bloom in one of our tanks and it killed our watersprite. So I would just leave out the plants until the tank is stable.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

well I may just cycle it with my two platies and oto though. Did you see my post right above yours?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fishy:) said:


> oh and can I get incandescent hoods instead of fluorecent? I honestly dont see a difference in the two bulbs. Is one better than the other. If I choose to get a fluorecent light will it fit on an incandescent hood?


We haven't actually purchased any new bulbs for our tank, so I'm not sure. I just know that the long tube light you posted won't fit into that top fin hood. It has two sockets for two incandescent bulbs. I'm honestly not sure if you can interchange them (as long as they fit the sockets). 
I would just try to find a ten gallon (or 20 high) hood that had the one bulb. I think they last longer and are much brighter .


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I really am an advocate of buying individual tank components rather than kits, cause ours are crap and we've replaced the filters and heaters on both. 
Our 20 long tanks have bright white lighting, I'm just not sure if that option is available for 10 gallons.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

I may just get the 10 gallon starter kit and then hope the hood and light is ok. and if the light isnt I can find a light that hopefully works hahah


----------

